

The Future of Firefox and Why It Matters - edw519
http://curiousinsanity.blogspot.com/2009/07/future-of-firefox-why-it-matters.html

======
nudded
_"Firefox is a culture. We look at every stat, every figure, fervently. When
the alphas and betas are announced, we run them in parallel along with our
regular Firefox version to track bugs and discus"_

I would love to see some actual data supporting his claim. I also don't see
anything concrete on why the the future of Firefox matters

